# Cherche icone de Harddisk avec image Windows dessus



## Cort (24 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà cherché ,mais je ne trouve pas.

Je cherche une icone d'Harddisk avec l'image de windows dessus.
Avec l'image Apple j'en trouve,mais avec windows ??

Merci


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Cort a dit:


> Avec l'image Apple j'en trouve,mais avec windows ??
> Merci



Avoir Windows cela ne se montre pas.... c'est peut-être pour cela qu'on ne trouve pas d'icones comme cela !
j'ai pourtant cherché avec Candybar (ancien Pixadex) j'ai une foule de trucs accessibles et rien pour toi, désolé.


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Août 2009)

Cort a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai déjà cherché ,mais je ne trouve pas.
> 
> ...


Bonjour

Si tu as sur ton DD le dossier developer, c'est facile à créer.

Avec un fond d'écran blanc, Aperçu et Icon Composer et tes 2 images tu te créer une icône en 512x512.

@+


----------



## Cort (24 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

"developper" c'est une application ??


----------



## pickwick (24 Août 2009)

Non il s'agit du dossier des outils de développement sur mac os X.


----------



## ceslinstinct (24 Août 2009)

Bonjour

Et l'icône *Capsule Windows* se trouvant ici.

http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/ived

@+


----------



## Cort (24 Août 2009)

Thanks,
J'essaye ce soir.


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

À l'avenir, merci de plutôt utiliser ce fil .


----------



## Cort (24 Août 2009)

Bonsoir COrentin,

Je ne te comprends pas.C'est un moderator qui m'a dit de mettre ma question ici,donc ???

Merci Swath68,c'est que je cherchais


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

Dans la section custo oui mais il y a un fil dédié c'est plus simple, ce n'était pas une critique juste un conseil .


----------



## Cort (25 Août 2009)

Alors COrentin,
pour un conseil,il faut changer ton language
Pour moi c'était un ordre,


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

Et toi ta manière de lire.


----------

